# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تاثیر نمرات ترمیم شده

## elsaa2002

سلام کاربرا
من کنکوری 99 بودم معدل کتیم 13 هست 
دوسال پشت کنکور بودم خانواده نزاشتن منم رفتم مهندسی پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد
دیپلمم و ریز نمراتم دست دانشگاه هست 
منم قبل ثبت نام ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردم و قراره دی امتحان بدم
به فرض اگه نمرات خوبی گرفتم خوب این نمرات قراره کجا برن ؟ آموزش و پرورش چ جوری می خواد بفرسته به سازمان سنجش
ممکنه اختلالی تو این اتفاق بیوفته؟ خیلی می ترسم
سوال دوم این که ما دانشگاه ثبت نام کردیم دو روز بعدش کد تایید دیپلم و سوابق اومد  ممکنه به خاطر این که این کد رو گرفتم نمرات ترمیم شدم رو جایی ثبت نکنن؟
مرسی از همگی

----------


## NiLQwoV

نمرات ترمیم معدل بصورت سیستماتیک میزه برا سنجش و سنجش اونهارو لحاظ میکنه و هیچ ربطی ب چیزایی ک میگی مثل کد تأیید و دیپلم و اینا نداره نمرات ترمیم فقط برای کنکوره و سنجش فقط اونارو در صورت بالا بودن از نمره کتبی دیپلمت لحاظ میکنه همین

----------


## elsaa2002

یعنی اون مدرسه که ثبت نام کردم می فرسته؟ بعد یه چیز توی مدارک از من کپی ریزنمراتت رو نخواست بنظرت ممکنه موقع امتحانا بگن کپی ریز نمراتت کو؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

از من کپی ریز نمرات و دیپلم و شناسنامه و کارت ملی با ۴تا عکس خواست 
داخل مدارک ثبتنام هم نوشته بود کپی ریزنمرات 
بنظرم کپی ریز نمرات رو ببر یه وقت مشکلی برات پیش نیاد به اینا اعتمادی نیس

----------


## elsaa2002

> از من کپی ریز نمرات و دیپلم و شناسنامه و کارت ملی با ۴تا عکس خواست 
> داخل مدارک ثبتنام هم نوشته بود کپی ریزنمرات 
> بنظرم کپی ریز نمرات رو ببر یه وقت مشکلی برات پیش نیاد به اینا اعتمادی نیس


ریز نمراتم الان دست دانشگاست چیکار کنم؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ریز نمراتم الان دست دانشگاست چیکار کنم؟


اینطور ک معلومه ازش کپی هم نداری 
برو مدرسه ای ک دیپلم گرفتی بهشون بگو احتمالا بتونن برات جورش کنن 
ولی نگران نباش

----------


## mojtabamessi

> از من کپی ریز نمرات و دیپلم و شناسنامه و کارت ملی با ۴تا عکس خواست 
> داخل مدارک ثبتنام هم نوشته بود کپی ریزنمرات 
> بنظرم کپی ریز نمرات رو ببر یه وقت مشکلی برات پیش نیاد به اینا اعتمادی نیس


اصل دیپلم گرفتن یا کپی؟ اصل و که نگه نمیدارن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> اصل دیپلم گرفتن یا کپی؟ اصل و که نگه نمیدارن


کلا آموزش پرورش هیچ نیازی به اصل دیپلم نداره. اگه ازتون خواستن یا کارشونو بلد نیستن یا سنگ اندازی میکنن.

----------


## elsaa2002

> اصل دیپلم گرفتن یا کپی؟ اصل و که نگه نمیدارن


من اصل دیپلم و ریز نمرات رو نشون نشون دادم ولی کپی دیپلم خواستن نگرانم چرا ریز نمرات رو نخواستن منم دسترسی ندارم به نظرتون مهمه؟

----------


## elsaa2002

> کلا آموزش پرورش هیچ نیازی به اصل دیپلم نداره. اگه ازتون خواستن یا کارشونو بلد نیستن یا سنگ اندازی میکنن.


کپی ریز نمرات چی؟ چون از من نخواستن فقط کپی دیپلم شناسنامه کارت ملی 4 تا عکس خیلییییییی نگرانم

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> من اصل دیپلم و ریز نمرات رو نشون نشون دادم ولی کپی دیپلم خواستن نگرانم چرا ریز نمرات رو نخواستن منم دسترسی ندارم به نظرتون مهمه؟


ریز نمرات رو هم مدرسه میتونه پرینت کنه و هم خود آموزش پرورش بخش امتحانات (سنجش و ارزیابی)

----------


## mojtabamessi

> من اصل دیپلم و ریز نمرات رو نشون نشون دادم ولی کپی دیپلم خواستن نگرانم چرا ریز نمرات رو نخواستن منم دسترسی ندارم به نظرتون مهمه؟


ن تو سیستم اموزش پرورش دارن ریزنمراتو

----------


## elsaa2002

> ن تو سیستم اموزش پرورش دارن ریزنمراتو


ممنون یعنی موقع ثبت نام از من نخواستن موقع آذر که گفتن کارت ورود به جلسه نهایی صادر میشه مشکلی پیش نمی یاد؟

----------


## Tara_Z

[QUOTE=Biomedical Eng;1816485]کلا آموزش پرورش هیچ نیازی به اصل دیپلم نداره. اگه ازتون خواستن یا کارشونو بلد نیستن یا سنگ اندازی میکنن.[/QUOTE
واسه من اصلو خواستن. فردا میرم به خاک و خون میکشم آموزش پرورشو پس  :Yahoo (4): .

----------


## elsaa2002

[QUOTE=Tara_Z;1816607]


> کلا آموزش پرورش هیچ نیازی به اصل دیپلم نداره. اگه ازتون خواستن یا کارشونو بلد نیستن یا سنگ اندازی میکنن.[/QUOTE
> واسه من اصلو خواستن. فردا میرم به خاک و خون میکشم آموزش پرورشو پس .


از من خواستن اصل دیپلم و ریز نمرات رو نشون بدم و کپی دیپلم رو برداشتن

----------


## mojtabamessi

> ممنون یعنی موقع ثبت نام از من نخواستن موقع آذر که گفتن کارت ورود به جلسه نهایی صادر میشه مشکلی پیش نمی یاد؟


وقتی نخواستن یعنی نمیخاد دیگ تو سیستم دارن همه رو

----------


## NiLQwoV

> اصل دیپلم گرفتن یا کپی؟ اصل و که نگه نمیدارن


کپی رو دادم اصل رو یه وقت ندی

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ممنون یعنی موقع ثبت نام از من نخواستن موقع آذر که گفتن کارت ورود به جلسه نهایی صادر میشه مشکلی پیش نمی یاد؟


بهت گفتن چندم بری واسه برنامه و کارت ورود ب جلسه

----------


## elsaa2002

> بهت گفتن چندم بری واسه برنامه و کارت ورود ب جلسه


شمارمو گرفتن گفتن بهت اس ام اس می دیم نیمه دوم آذر بیای

----------


## elsaa2002

> وقتی نخواستن یعنی نمیخاد دیگ تو سیستم دارن همه رو


اخه همه گفتن از ما خواستن من می ترسم یادشون رفته باشه ریز نمرات و دیپلم رو هم دادم دانشگاه نمی دونم اگه زنگ بزنن بگن ریز نمراتت کو چی بگم

----------


## NiLQwoV

> شمارمو گرفتن گفتن بهت اس ام اس می دیم نیمه دوم آذر بیای


به من گفتن دهم آذر بیا هیچیشون هماهنگ نیس

----------

